
Elon Musk Is the Most Admired Leader in Technology - happy-go-lucky
http://fortune.com/2016/12/03/elon-musk-admired-tech-leader/
======
godmodus
no shit, i'd install ovaries and have this man's children, then sue him for
alimony because i know that's the closest thing i'll get to having him
reciprocate my love.

people make mistakes and he sure made his share, but his tenacity, the way he
founded Tesla despite being ridiculed by german Auto manufacturers is awe
inspiring. his success is very well earned.

